# Problema modulo NVIDIA e xorg [RISOLTO]

## f0llia

Ho appena emerge nvidia-glx seguendo questa guida: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

dando startx però dice che non riesce a caricare il modulo nvidia:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux vegeta 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Sat Oct 8 13:15:08 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 08 October 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct  8 14:22:21 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

Un lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3465020  -

```

Che può essere ? 

tnx  :Smile: Last edited by f0llia on Tue Oct 11, 2005 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MonsterMord

Visto che il modulo e' caricato... controlla di avere i device:

```

mord@mordmobile ~ $ ls -l /dev/nvidia*

crw-rw----  1 root video 195,   0  1 set 00:55 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw----  1 root video 195, 255  1 set 00:55 /dev/nvidiactl

```

se il problema e' quello puoi crearli con il seguente comando da root:

```

/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

```

----------

## GuN_jAcK

postaci lo xorg.con magari possiamo capire meglio dove sta il problema..

EDIT: ops ho postato poco dopo MonsterMord... cmq sia facci sapere se risolvi il prob.

----------

## crisandbea

hai eseguito anche emerge nvidia-kernel ?oltre ad emerge nvidia-glx ?   dopo do ciò hai fatto modprobe nvidia per caricarli ???

dacci qualche indicazione di +,ok ?

ciao

----------

## f0llia

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> hai eseguito anche emerge nvidia-kernel ?oltre ad emerge nvidia-glx ?   dopo do ciò hai fatto modprobe nvidia per caricarli ???
> 
> dacci qualche indicazione di +,ok ?
> 
> ciao

 

nvidia-kernel è una dipendeza di nvidia-glx.. e il modprobe è ok

----------

## f0llia

Ecco il mio xorg.conf:

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia Geforce Fx5200"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "nvidia"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia Geforce Fx5200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia Geforce Fx5200"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

che C'e che non va ?

----------

## crisandbea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

prova a mettere al posto di  Identifier  "Simple Layout" , Identifier ""Main Layout" .

perchè il problema è nello screen, almeno a quando ho capito.   fai questa prova e facci sapere cosa ti dice. ciao

----------

## jubushi

Scusate l-intrusione ma nella sezione screen cosa c`e` che non va?

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## crisandbea

screen dovrebbe essere cosi nelle subsection display :

 

Subsection "Display" 

         Depth       8 

         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

         ViewPort    0 0 

     EndSubsection 

     Subsection "Display" 

         Depth       16 

         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

         ViewPort    0 0 

     EndSubsection 

     Subsection "Display" 

         Depth       24 

         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

         ViewPort    0 0 

     EndSubsection

----------

## gamberetto

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

ci sono due Section "Device" con lo stesso "Identifier". non so se possa creare problemi....

----------

## f0llia

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   Ecco il mio xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Ho provato a sostituire:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia Geforce Fx5200"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

```

con

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

```

ma non cambia nulla stesso errore..  :Confused: 

----------

## f0llia

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova a mettere al posto di  Identifier  "Simple Layout" , Identifier ""Main Layout" .
> 
> perchè il problema è nello screen, almeno a quando ho capito.   fai questa prova e facci sapere cosa ti dice. ciao

 

Anche cosi non cambia nulla..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## unz

Anche io ho avuto problemi col driver nvidia e quel kernel ... ma siccome ho scoperto che il problema era a monte, chipset non supportato pienamente [kt880], sto usando nv.

piccoli tips comunque:

- /usr/src/linux/ punta al kernel che stai usando?

- devfs ce l'hai? o hai solo udev? [a me pare che i miei problemi sono iniziati dopo aver tolto devfs]

- prova a far caricare il modulo nvidia all'avvio

- abbassa la velocità dell'agp e della ram e riprova a riavviare il server

----------

## f0llia

- il link di /usr/src/linux è ok

- uso solo udev (come di default )

- intendi metterlo in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ? se si è ok.. e tra l'altro lol vedo caricato:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3465020  -

```

----------

## rivent

ciao.

ho avuto anh'io problemi con nvidia e xorg.Poi gli ho risolti cosi:

compilato il nuovo kernel: 2.6.13-r3

poi devi emergere le ultime versioni di :

nvidia-kernel

nvidia-glx

nvidia-settings.

per farlo però, devi aggiungere nel file  /etc/portage/package.keywords le seguenti righe:

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86

app-admin/eselect-opengl ~x86

app-admin/eselect ~x86

poi dai il comando :

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel nvidia-settings

 :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

ho provato con le versioni ~x86.. ma niente da fare, ecco il risultato:

```

# startx

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux vegeta 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Sat Oct 8 13:15:08 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 09 October 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  9 21:46:42 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 7.1.0, but

this X module is version 1.0.7676. Please be sure that your kernel

module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

----------

## gamberetto

non è che hai compilato il driver nvidia anche nel kernel vero?

Se lo hai fatto disattiva tutte le opzioni del driver nvidia e ricompila il kernel, rcompila nvidia-kernel e vedi un po'...

----------

## f0llia

no, nel kernel non ho compilato nulla riguardo a nvidia..ho solo controllato di avere compilato le due voci riportate nella guida che ho postato nel primo messaggio.

----------

## Scen

Dopo aver installato nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx, hai dato il comando

```

eselect opengl set nvidia

```

?

Comunque, dopo aver emergiato nvidia-kernel, rimuovi il modulo nvidia eventualmente in memoria e ricaricalo

```

modprobe -r nvidia

modprobe -v nvidia

```

Togli una delle sezione "Device" in xorg.conf, lascia solo le voci

```

Identifier "Quellochevuoitu"

Driver "nvidia"

```

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è che hai compilato il driver nvidia anche nel kernel vero? 
> 
> 

 

E' un pò improbabile che lo abbia fatto, in quanto i driver Nvidia non sono Opensource! Al massimo si può abilitare il supporto al framebuffer Nvidia!

----------

## f0llia

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Dopo aver installato nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx, hai dato il comando
> 
> ```
> 
> eselect opengl set nvidia
> ...

 

Si

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque, dopo aver emergiato nvidia-kernel, rimuovi il modulo nvidia eventualmente in memoria e ricaricalo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Questo credo di non averlo fatto, purtroppo adesso non ho l'opportunità di provare, appena riesco lo faccio e vi dico se ottengo risultati..

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Togli una delle sezione "Device" in xorg.conf, lascia solo le voci
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dovrebbe gia essere apposto quella sezione..

----------

## f0llia

modprobe -r mi da:

```

# modprobe -r nvidia

FATAL: Module nvidia is in use.

```

eppure ho tolto il modulo da modules-autoload/kernel-2.6.. e ho riavviato..e durante il boot non lo carica..

----------

## Scen

Beh, se lo rimuovi da /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 non viene caricato automaticamente all'avvio!

Comunque, togli eventualmente xdm dal runlevel di default, così ti si avvia in modalità solo testo.

Carica il modulo nvidia, e postaci le ultime righe di

```

dmesg

```

se il modulo viene caricato correttamente, prova a dare

```

startx

```

e incrocia le dita!   :Razz: 

A parte gli scherzi, che versione di kernel, nvidia-kernel e xorg-x11 stai utilizzando?

----------

## f0llia

ecco il dmesg:

```

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 12:58:54 PDT 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## f0llia

ho risolto tutto cosi:

- tornare a opengl di xorg 

- riportato xorg.conf alla configurazione originale ( utilizzo del drive nv e niente glx abilitato )

- rimosso nvidia-glx e dipendenze ( nella versione ~x86 ) 

- rimosso il modulo nvidia da /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

- riemerso nvidia-glx

- riconfigurato xorg.conf per utilizzare i driver nvidia

- switchato a opengl di nvidia

- startx 

 :Very Happy: 

Tnx all  :Wink: 

----------

